# Aleks Emelianenko on Kimbo and the UFC



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

On Kimbo:
Aleks Emelianenko: In reality, as a fighter, as a fighter he’s weak. For me anyway. My promoter [Vadim Finkelshtein] suggested this fight to his promoters, that I go there and fight Kimbo. And they’re not taking the fight. They realize that for me he’s too weak.

I won’t be fighting with him, playing with him. I’ll go there and tear him apart, bite him in two. Exactly like it was with me and [James] Thompson, whom it took almost three rounds for Kimbo to put away. No. He’s to be congratulated on one hand, though. …

What does he need? For people to know about him. For people to have seen him. Everyone earns money anyway they can these days. He’s not a fighter, he’s not a sportsman. I’d say he’s more like a showman. I can say this about him.

As a sportsman he’s very one-dimensional. Hands? Is that all? These days everyone can use their hands. When fighters at a decent level compete, you won’t understand who he was before. A boxer or a wrestler. … I train with boxers. I used to beat -- I now beat world champions. I box with them. I’m not a fighter that fought with fatties, with who knows who on some field or something. That’s not a display of his prowess as a fighter. It’s just a show. They are elements of a show.

On the UFC:
Aleks Emelianenko: I also wanted to fight in the UFC . But as a Russian fighter, I’m not interesting to them. They are interested in their own, in Americans. That’s why they didn’t let me compete in their organization. They were saying that “We don’t want Aleksander to fight for us.” Because I’d arrive there, beat everyone and then take the belt back to Russia. They don’t need that.

Those organizers, promoters, they need their own person. That’s how they make their money. And that’s how they carry themselves, the UFC. I know that as of right now, they’ve ruined relationships with many and that many fighters have left them. They are now facing some very serious competition, and I think they’ll fall. I think they’ll fall to the second tier. To the place where they were, when Pride still existed.

Pride was better; Pride was number one in the world. So I think that it’s criticism of the organizers -- it’s not a criticism of the fighters. They’re worthy sportsmen. Good fighters. It’s a criticism of the organizers, of the promoters. They take everything and just wreck it. Instead they should be strengthening everything, making everything stronger, stronger and stronger. But people are leaving them.

Instead they now have very serious, very worthy competition in the world. And not that much time will go by before things change.


****Aleks is thinking the same things that Hardcore Fans is thinking, Im not surprised that he's thinking that way*****


http://www.sherdog.com/news/article...-Story-of-Aleksander-Emelianenko-Part-2-13709


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hate when people say that the UFC was #2 to Pride, if the UFC's puchase of Pride showed us anything it was that the UFC and Pride were equals, some Pride guys came over and beat UFC guys, some UFC guys beat PRide guys, the playing fields were equal, the UFC was not #2 and neither was Pride.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

wow he killed a bear. i guess that portion of the article had the biggest impression on me.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I love aleks.

The cold eyes of someone who would murder you violently, reach into your pocket and take a single cigarette from the pack simply because he didn't feel like asking.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I hate when people say that the UFC was #2 to Pride, if the UFC's puchase of Pride showed us anything it was that the UFC and Pride were equals, some Pride guys came over and beat UFC guys, some UFC guys beat PRide guys, the playing fields were equal, the UFC was not #2 and neither was Pride.


By 2007 this was true but there was a time where Pride was #1 and UFC #2, both in talent and also how big the events were. Pride would sell out 60,000+ crowds consistently... Pride from 2000-20005 blew UFC away from 2000-2005 IMO.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

How can he say the UFC is only interested in there own? Which I'm pretty sure means Americans. How untrue that statement is. Does the UFC cater to Americans more? Of course, there based out of the USA just like PRIDE was based out of Japan and catered more to Japanese fighters. 

The UFC has plenty of fighters from various countries and promotes them just as much as there American fighters. Christ, GSP and Anderson Silva are hyped through the roof. Aleks probably wanted more money than he's worth and wouldn't take less, sounds like someone else he's close to.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

> We offered for me to fight Barnett now, and they don’t want to. We were sitting down together, and I said let’s fight. And he said I don’t want to fight you, you’re an insane fighter.


Lol nice


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I hate when people say that the UFC was #2 to Pride, if the UFC's puchase of Pride showed us anything it was that the UFC and Pride were equals, some Pride guys came over and beat UFC guys, some UFC guys beat PRide guys, the playing fields were equal, the UFC was not #2 and neither was Pride.


Agreed, and it is getting old and annoying how if a old Pride fighter beats a UFC fighter people go I told you Pride was better and vice versa.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Aleks probably wanted more money than he's worth and wouldn't take less, sounds like someone else he's close to.


If you are referring to Fedor, Fedor does whatever his manager Vadim Finklestein does, he has nothing to do with what contracts are decided. Also money wasn't the issue with Fedor, it was the ***** tournaments he wanted to do.

So just like you said "How untrue that statement is"


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> If you are referring to Fedor, Fedor does whatever his manager Vadim Finklestein does, he has nothing to do with what contracts are decided. Also money wasn't the issue with Fedor, it was the ***** tournaments he wanted to do.
> 
> So just like you said "How untrue that statement is"


Actually money was an issue with Fedor, he even admitted to it in quite a few interviews. $2 Million a fight is what he was looking for. The ***** tournaments I'm aware of, just didn't really fit into what I was talking about.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I hate when people say that the UFC was #2 to Pride, if the UFC's puchase of Pride showed us anything it was that the UFC and Pride were equals, some Pride guys came over and beat UFC guys, some UFC guys beat PRide guys, the playing fields were equal, the UFC was not #2 and neither was Pride.


He did say that he is not talking about fighters... but you do for some reason.

just read the whole interview, that's some powerful shit. can't believe that this guy is not on PPV


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

*Holy ****, awesome quote alert!*



> I’m ready. It doesn’t matter with who or where. On foot or on horseback. With maces or poleaxes. To fight. To first blood or to death. It doesn’t matter, I’m ready to fight.
> 
> I went hunting. For bears. With a knife.


Epic win.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

aleksander wow that is a scary man


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Aleks is so freaking hilarious. Hes the scariest looking man alive. I think him vs Tim would be a much better fight.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

aleks is the man


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

First off aleks' fight with james thompson was suspect to me. I aint impressed. Second, Kimbo took almost 3 rounds to win but he damn near knocked the guys EAR off!!! I dont see him doin much more than throwin hands either but i only watched 2 or 3 of his fights to his credit. Everybody talks shit about kimbo but he still smashing dudes...the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Hunting bears with a knife.

Says it all really.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

boodaddy614 said:


> First off aleks' fight with james thompson was suspect to me. I aint impressed. Second, Kimbo took almost 3 rounds to win but he damn near knocked the guys EAR off!!! I dont see him doin much more than throwin hands either but i only watched 2 or 3 of his fights to his credit. Everybody talks shit about kimbo but he still smashing dudes...the proof is in the pudding.


hes fighting low ball guys. He isnt even a top 20 heavy weight. His hands are ok but thats about it. He got exposed in the thompson fight. No ground game what so ever and he has been fighting no bodies which isnt a bad thing because he is still a noob but Im tired of people heralding him like hes the next big thing when he is just a noob like many others.

*List of people that can beat fedor no prob*
Fedor, Noguera, Couture, Josh Barnette, Tim Silvia, Arlovski, Werdum, gonzaga, cro cop, aleksander emelienenko, and there are many more out there.


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

mrmyz said:


> hes fighting low ball guys. He isnt even a top 20 heavy weight. His hands are ok but thats about it. He got exposed in the thompson fight. No ground game what so ever and he has been fighting no bodies which isnt a bad thing because he is still a noob but Im tired of people heralding him like hes the next big thing when he is just a noob like many others.
> 
> *List of people that can beat fedor no prob*
> Fedor, Noguera, Couture, Josh Barnette, Tim Silvia, Arlovski, Werdum, gonzaga, cro cop, aleksander emelienenko, and there are many more out there.


Yea bro i aint putting kimbo up there with cro cop and sylvia, and yes he needs some work but what im saying is everybody has to start somewhere. And u must admit he is a force to be taken seriously especially for a noob. Just wait till he does get his ground up to par. I still think aleksander is over rated.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

crispsteez said:


> wow he killed a bear. i guess that portion of the article had the biggest impression on me.


He not only killed a bear, he killed a bear with a freaking knife. God damn.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

boodaddy614 said:


> Yea bro i aint putting kimbo up there with cro cop and sylvia, and yes he needs some work but what im saying is everybody has to start somewhere. And u must admit he is a force to be taken seriously especially for a noob. Just wait till he does get his ground up to par. I still think aleksander is over rated.


they way I see it aleksander can take him right now. He is a great ***** practitioner. he has beat fedor before in ***** I have the video some where on my hd. If he took kimbo down he would be able to finish it unlike thompson.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Aleks is the man. He looks like he just rolled out of bed and he rocks a mullet. How can you not love that?



> First off aleks' fight with james thompson was suspect to me.


I'd like to know why you felt it was suspect.


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

mrmyz said:


> they way I see it aleksander can take him right now. He is a great ***** practitioner. he has beat fedor before in ***** I have the video some where on my hd. If he took kimbo down he would be able to finish it unlike thompson.


Yea agreed, I think Kimbo would definitely take him standing. But if it goes to the ground Aleksander got more than enough to finish Kimbo. That would be a great fight tho man, but I dont see it really happening.


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

Damone said:


> Aleks is the man. He looks like he just rolled out of bed and he rocks a mullet. How can you not love that?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know why you felt it was suspect.


na I dont dislike aleksander im just a kimbo slice fan and i dont like how he was talkin shit about him. I know thats part of the sport tho but thats why i dont like tito ortiz. But that fight with thompson, he aint look knocked out to me when the ref stopped it he just went down and curled up...lol


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Kimbos toughest fight was the Thompson fight, and he was pushed to his absolute limit. Almost got submitted (arguably tapped imo) by someone with no sub game, gassed horribly, and got a gift TKO because Thompson had cauliflower ear.

Thompson is somewhat of a joke in MMA circles....and after seeing Kimbo have great difficulty....it should have given you some idea as to how good Kimbo is (tip: not very). He does rock a wicked beard though.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

3 of the 5 UFC champs aren't American. People need to accept that the UFC is not xenophobic.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

boodaddy614 said:


> na I dont dislike aleksander im just a kimbo slice fan and i dont like how he was talkin shit about him. I know thats part of the sport tho but thats why i dont like tito ortiz. But that fight with thompson, he aint look knocked out to me when the ref stopped it he just went down and curled up...lol


Or you know, the ref could have let Aleksander put a serious whomping on Thompson's head for a lot longer, so he would have started getting brain hemorrhaging.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Aleks is badass. Tests have ben done to prove it. When he went hunting for a bear with a knife I bet it wasn't even a big hunting knife. He just grabbed himself a butter knife out the drawer and went to fetch himself some bear steak.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

boodaddy614 said:


> na I dont dislike aleksander im just a kimbo slice fan and i dont like how he was talkin shit about him. I know thats part of the sport tho but thats why i dont like tito ortiz. *But that fight with thompson, he aint look knocked out to me when the ref stopped it he just went down and curled up*...lol



And did Thompson look knocked out to you when the ref stopped the Kimbo fight? lol Go ahead, deny that Thompson was winning on a points scale. lol.

Kimbo is not a good fighter. Aleks nailed Kimbo perfectly: A great showman, but nothing near a mid-tier MMA fighter.

However, Aleks' theory that the UFC doesn't want him because they don't want a Russian holding the title... I don't know about all that.

Are their any Russians in the UFC?


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

CC
Arlovski

Those two alone speak to the lack of bias against Russians. Well, Belarus is pretty close anyway in arlovskis case.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Flak said:


> CC
> Arlovski
> 
> Those two alone speak to the lack of bias against Russians. Well, Belarus is pretty close anyway in arlovskis case.


And isn't Cro Crop Croaatian not russian?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

What's sad about this fight is that Aleks is a better fighter in literally every aspect of the game than Kimbo.

Kimbo is a halfway decent brawler. He has a solid chin and some good boxing skills. But Aleks would kill him in the pocket and have no problem going toe-to-toe.

Aleks could submit Kimbo if he wanted (his submission game is decent, even if it's not his strong suit) and he could probably groundnpound him too.

This is a worse fight for Kimbo than Jeff Monson would be, because, stylistically, the is absolutely no way in hell that Kimbo is going to beat Aleks. Even if we ignore the 5 inch heigh advantage that favors Aleks and the weight advantage, the skill matchup is terrible.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

IronMan said:


> What's sad about this fight is that Aleks is a better fighter in literally every aspect of the game than Kimbo.
> 
> Kimbo is a halfway decent brawler. He has a solid chin and some good boxing skills. But Aleks would kill him in the pocket and have no problem going toe-to-toe.
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same could be said about any fight involving Kimbo and anyone of a mid tier level. I don't hate Kimbo but the hype has nothing to back it up. The only choice Elite have if they wish to continue with Kimbo as their poster boy is keep feeding him cans until the supermaket shelves are empty.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

FunkYou said:


> Pretty much the same could be said about any fight involving Kimbo and anyone of a mid tier level. I don't hate Kimbo but the hype has nothing to back it up. The only choice Elite have if they wish to continue with Kimbo as their poster boy is keep feeding him cans until the supermaket shelves are empty.


I don't hate the guy either. I think he has good potential, but he's not as good as people think he is (by that I mean the people who buy the hype).

The truth is, I agree with you about the fact that Kimbo is well over his head. I think that Brett Rogers may be too much for him if that fight happens, and Antonio Silva will definitel smash him should that fight take place.

Personally, though, I'd like to see him fight a top tier guy, because I want to shut these critics up.

EXC, sign Fedor for one night! Please! Make it happen!


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> And isn't Cro Crop Croaatian not russian?


You're right, of course he is. My bad.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

IronMan said:


> I don't hate the guy either. I think he has good potential, but he's not as good as people think he is (by that I mean the people who buy the hype).
> 
> The truth is, I agree with you about the fact that Kimbo is well over his head. I think that Brett Rogers may be too much for him if that fight happens, and Antonio Silva will definitel smash him should that fight take place.
> 
> ...


Kimbo Fedor wouldn't even be legal as a fight the difference in ability would be so great. I am not a massive Big Tim fan but he got annihalated by Fedor. Kimbo would end up a grease stain on the mat.


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> And did Thompson look knocked out to you when the ref stopped the Kimbo fight? lol Go ahead, deny that Thompson was winning on a points scale. lol.
> 
> Kimbo is not a good fighter. Aleks nailed Kimbo perfectly: A great showman, but nothing near a mid-tier MMA fighter.
> 
> ...


Isnt mirko cro cop russian? I have to disagree with you tho I think Kimbo is a GREAT stand up fighter. Hes got raw power and he can bob and weave. Maybe mma aint the place for him maybe he should have gotten in boxing. I think Kimbo would Knock Aleksander Emilianenko out if they kept the fight standing. The thompson fight showed Kimbos lack of conditioning and his severely weak ground game. Ok yall wanna hear it, overall Aleksander is the better fighter hands down, but I think he would have his hands full with Kimbo simply because Kimbo Slice can dish out and take major punishment.


----------



## Drizzt (Jul 22, 2008)

Cro Cop= short for Croatian Cop, I am guessing he is Croatian.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

i would def. pay to see Aleks knock off Kimbos Head, and it would be even funnier if Kimbo got in a punchers chance and actually took out Aleks and kept pounding on him, then im sure we'll see Fedor come to Elite XC, to seek revenge kinda like the good ol' Pride days, when Cro Cop did the same to Aleks lol

then Bigger brother had to come in and the fight with Cro Cop was a historical moment raise01:


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok so for all the Kimbo haters who say theyre not...Did yall not see how kimbo man handled tank abbot? who was (from what I heard from fans) arguably the hardest hitter in in elite xc? The way I see it anybody tries to go toe to toe with Kimbo is in danger of needing facial reconstruction. They talk about not wanting a russian champ? Trust me, mma would take 1000 russian champions before a "thug" from the "hood". Thats why Im a proud Kimbo fan, line em up so he can knock him out. They would lay down and GIVE aleks the belt before they admit Kimbo is a contender. But we can speculate till we develop carpal tunnel. Only the W's and L's can end the debate. Truth be told, Aleks and Kimbo can end up a stain on the mat from ANYBODY in mma. Brandon Verra could pull off a RNC just outta nowhere and tap tap! I know he aint in their weight class hes just the first name popped in mind. Just like football and any given sunday...it could be a lucky punch, mid-fight somebody tear a acl...anything can happen in the cage plain and simple.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

boodaddy614 said:


> Did yall not see how kimbo man handled tank abbot? who was (from what I heard from fans) *arguably the hardest hitter in in elite xc*?


*WHAT THE F*CK?!?*

Who said Tank is the hardest hitter in EXC? Tank is powerful, but he's not the most powerful fighter in the division. At best, he's fourth, behind Antonio Silva, Brett Rodgers and James Thompson. You might even be able to put Ricco's fat ass ahead of him too.

Tank used to be arguable. That day is long gone.

Kimbo isn't arguable either, just so you know. I don't have a problem with the fighter, but I have a problem with anyone who thinks he's a top ten fighter. He struggled with Thompson. Imagine if that had been Jerome LeBanner, or some other legit striker, Kimbo would be in the hospital.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

boodaddy614 said:


> Ok so for all the Kimbo haters who say theyre not...Did yall not see how kimbo man handled tank abbot? who was (from what I heard from fans) arguably the hardest hitter in in elite xc? The way I see it anybody tries to go toe to toe with Kimbo is in danger of needing facial reconstruction. They talk about not wanting a russian champ? Trust me, mma would take 1000 russian champions before a "thug" from the "hood". Thats why Im a proud Kimbo fan, line em up so he can knock him out. They would lay down and GIVE aleks the belt before they admit Kimbo is a contender. But we can speculate till we develop carpal tunnel. Only the W's and L's can end the debate. Truth be told, Aleks and Kimbo can end up a stain on the mat from ANYBODY in mma. Brandon Verra could pull off a RNC just outta nowhere and tap tap! I know he aint in their weight class hes just the first name popped in mind. Just like football and any given sunday...it could be a lucky punch, mid-fight somebody tear a acl...anything can happen in the cage plain and simple.


You're totally right man, I would have never thought Kimbo would be able to man handle a 43 year old man who is 1-8 in his last 9 MMA fights, going back as far as 10 years ago.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

boodaddy614 said:


> Ok so for all the Kimbo haters who say theyre not...Did yall not see how kimbo man handled tank abbot? who was (from what I heard from fans) arguably the hardest hitter in in elite xc? The way I see it anybody tries to go toe to toe with Kimbo is in danger of needing facial reconstruction. They talk about not wanting a russian champ? Trust me, mma would take 1000 russian champions before a "thug" from the "hood". Thats why Im a proud Kimbo fan, line em up so he can knock him out. They would lay down and GIVE aleks the belt before they admit Kimbo is a contender. But we can speculate till we develop carpal tunnel. Only the W's and L's can end the debate. Truth be told, Aleks and Kimbo can end up a stain on the mat from ANYBODY in mma. Brandon Verra could pull off a RNC just outta nowhere and tap tap! I know he aint in their weight class hes just the first name popped in mind. Just like football and any given sunday...it could be a lucky punch, mid-fight somebody tear a acl...anything can happen in the cage plain and simple.


I threw up a little. You broke my heart with this post.


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

sorry guys what can i say? I dont know if Kimbo a top ten fighter but yall will see, he still developing, im sure he gonna take a few losses but just let me have my hero man. He made it from bein a homeless old man to elite xc so that gives me hope that i can make it. Yall make it sound like he a pushover. Im not sayin he the greatest fighter or even a great fighter. He a big bully who fought his way up out the hood. My only argument is that he got some good hands and INCREDIBLE punching power. Ill try not to make anybody else puke with my Kimbo comments but heres my last one...Kimbo Slice with the elite xc heavyweight championship belt on his waist! Ok after yall finish puking, can someone fill me in on tim sylvia? Some people tend to believe he took a dive! Tim wouldnt do that. Would he?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

boodaddy614 said:


> sorry guys what can i say? I dont know if Kimbo a top ten fighter but yall will see, he still developing, im sure he gonna take a few losses but just let me have my hero man. He made it from bein a homeless old man to elite xc so that gives me hope that i can make it. Yall make it sound like he a pushover. Im not sayin he the greatest fighter or even a great fighter. He a big bully who fought his way up out the hood. My only argument is that he got some good hands and INCREDIBLE punching power. Ill try not to make anybody else puke with my Kimbo comments but heres my last one...Kimbo Slice with the elite xc heavyweight championship belt on his waist! Ok after yall finish puking, can someone fill me in on tim sylvia? Some people tend to believe he took a dive! Tim wouldnt do that. Would he?


Tim wouldn't take a dive, and if he did he wouldn't talk about the Fedor fight the way that he did. Tim showed a lot of respect for Fedor, and those punches were legit. Tim's not a good enough actor to do that.

Kimbo will not win the EXC belt, because he won't beat Ricco, he won't beat Antonio Silva and he won't beat Brett Rodgers. They may sign him up for the title fight he doesn't deserve (a fight that should be between Silva and Rodgers), but he'll get smashed by a real top tier opponent.

You can believe that Kimbo has serious punching power, but he could barely stop James Thompson, a task that took one of my favorite prospects Neil Grove *10 seconds* and Aleks Emelianenko a grand total of 11. Those guys hit hard, and Kimbo's not on that level. I mean, even Brett Rodgers did it in under a round.

I'm not sure where you're hearing these stories about Kimbo, but whatever, it doesn't really matter to me. What matters is that you're trying to legitimize a fighter who is not top 30 and has yet to beat a legit fighter. You can be a fan, but don't push things that are so obviously bullsh*t.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Tim wouldn't take a dive, and if he did he wouldn't talk about the Fedor fight the way that he did. Tim showed a lot of respect for Fedor, and those punches were legit. Tim's not a good enough actor to do that.
> 
> Kimbo will not win the EXC belt, because he won't beat Ricco, he won't beat Antonio Silva and he won't beat Brett Rodgers. They may sign him up for the title fight he doesn't deserve (a fight that should be between Silva and Rodgers), but he'll get smashed by a real top tier opponent.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

your absolutely right the only thing is I think he will be able to beat rogers and then no one else after that. kimbo has decent striking and thats it. when he fought thompson he got exposed. thompson was a pride reject that cant hang with top tier fighters and kimbo cant hang w/ him so that says alot


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

Flak said:


> CC
> Arlovski
> 
> Those two alone speak to the lack of bias against Russians. Well, Belarus is pretty close anyway in arlovskis case.


 Wow dude not even close lol. Im russian and heres my opinion on this...... aleks is completely right about Kimbo and completely wrong about the UFC. He and his bro didnt go simply vcause of money and there own reasons. Plus UFC would take any natanality. The only thing i could see about the UFC is almost all its fights are prettyu much in the US. On the kimbo issue HE IS TRASH, a bum, not evenn a semi decent fighter. He almost lost to thompson and would have lost if not for the stoppage. Aleks would dispose of him in the 1st round for sure.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

mrmyz said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> your absolutely right the only thing is I think he will be able to beat rogers and then no one else after that. kimbo has decent striking and thats it. when he fought thompson he got exposed. thompson was a pride reject that cant hang with top tier fighters and kimbo cant hang w/ him so that says alot


Rodgers is more arguable, as he's also relatively untested, but from the outcome of Rodgers' fight with Thompson (where he put James out in 2:24) is so much more impressive than the Thompson/Kimbo fight that I want to toss the edge in the striking to Rodgers.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

boodaddy614 said:


> Isnt mirko cro cop russian? I have to disagree with you tho I think Kimbo is a GREAT stand up fighter. Hes got raw power and he can bob and weave. Maybe mma aint the place for him maybe he should have gotten in boxing. I think Kimbo would Knock Aleksander Emilianenko out if they kept the fight standing. The thompson fight showed Kimbos lack of conditioning and his severely weak ground game. Ok yall wanna hear it, overall Aleksander is the better fighter hands down, but I think he would have his hands full with Kimbo simply because Kimbo Slice can dish out and take major punishment.


You obviously haven't seen this fight:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3abpr_aleksander-emelianenko-vs-ricardo-m


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Flak said:


> CC
> Arlovski
> 
> Those two alone speak to the lack of bias against Russians. Well, Belarus is pretty close anyway in arlovskis case.


How? Neither of them are Russian.


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> You obviously haven't seen this fight:
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3abpr_aleksander-emelianenko-vs-ricardo-m


ooh yea ok that was nice no i never saw that fight. Aleks is a beast im gonna keep an eye out for him, well just have to see where he goes. Me personally id like to see him in ufc. They dont have too many explosive fighters like him in the heavyweight division. randy cotoure (never spell that right) or wanderleigh silva, cro cop, and big tim, nobody else really comes to mind. But hey Im no hater, I just love to see good fights.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have i not been paying attention lol? when did Wanderlai become a heavyweight. Watch a little more MMA before u start putting up uneducated, random post.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

boodaddy614 said:


> ooh yea ok that was nice no i never saw that fight. Aleks is a beast im gonna keep an eye out for him, well just have to see where he goes. Me personally id like to see him in ufc. They dont have too many explosive fighters like him in the heavyweight division. randy cotoure (never spell that right) or wanderleigh silva, cro cop, and big tim, nobody else really comes to mind. But hey Im no hater, I just love to see good fights.


Yeah I don't see him fighting in the UFC anytime soon but there are good fights outside of the UFC though for Aleksander... such as CroCop, Arlovski, Barnett, Sylvia, etc. I'd love to see Aleksander go in the UFC and fight some guys though


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Aleksander Emelianenko hunts bears. With a knife and a wooden two headed fork. Damn, that's... that's manly. Daemn...

We need him in the UFC!


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

doesnt matter any ways he has hep b alekz ftl


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

rnv18 said:


> Have i not been paying attention lol? when did Wanderlai become a heavyweight. Watch a little more MMA before u start putting up uneducated, random post.


oh my bad, i thought i was allowed to post whatever i wanted. didnt mean to offend u dude.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

LOL who said im affended? It just looks stupid when u put shit like that.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

rnv18 said:


> Have i not been paying attention lol? when did Wanderlai become a heavyweight. Watch a little more MMA before u start putting up uneducated, random post.


vs Fujita and Cro Cop. Well, it was open weight but I'm guessing he weighed over 205 for it.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

XitUp said:


> vs Fujita and Cro Cop. Well, it was open weight but I'm guessing he weighed over 205 for it.


I'm pretty sure that in the latest fight he had with Cro-Cop he came in at 220. I'm not positive, but at the time I blamed the weight gain for his lackluster performance. I thought it slowed him down.

Haven't watched the fight in some time and have become alot more educated in the sport since then, so I can't be sure I would have the same opinion now.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

He fought cro cop in an open tournament and hes talking about UFCs heavyweight Division. I really doubt his going to heavy anny time soon considering the fact he was thinking about going down to middle.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

> CC
> Arlovski
> 
> Those two alone speak to the lack of bias against Russians. Well, Belarus is pretty close anyway in arlovskis case.


CC is not russian at all and AA is close BUT he fights out of US, there are no fighters fighting out of Russia itself in UFC.



boodaddy614 said:


> I think Kimbo would Knock Aleksander Emilianenko out if they kept the fight standing


are you serious ? :sarcastic06:


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

yea im serious but hey, am I wierd if Im a fan of Fedor but not Aleks? I mean, I just like that hes so calm and quiet. I dont dislike Aleks just his dickriding fans.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

boodaddy614 said:


> yea im serious but hey, am I wierd if Im a fan of Fedor but not Aleks? I mean, I just like that hes so calm and quiet. I dont dislike Aleks just his dickriding fans.


No. You're not weird at all. That just means you don't like thugs.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Sinister said:


> How can he say the UFC is only interested in there own? Which I'm pretty sure means Americans. How untrue that statement is. Does the UFC cater to Americans more? Of course, there based out of the USA just like PRIDE was based out of Japan and catered more to Japanese fighters.


Exactlt. The list pro wrestlers and other assorted bums paraded through Pride rings is a long one.

The myth that Pride fighters were better than UFC fighters needs to be put to bed.


----------

